# things heard in the gallery........



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

"not only do they not know how to set up a test - they don't know how to judge what they set up ".
Any other tid bits of happiness ? quoting yourself is OK too 
"Nice test" -" fair test" - "doable test" are my favorites. The one we all hate I think is "trick test" .


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Heard by my wife in the gallery once at a National... "Who is that idiot that just threw the flyer, when he wasn't supposed to throw yet?" 

The idiot was me!... and I was busy at that moment chasing the flyer around the field


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

asked of the Open judge " you sure you got enough test there".....after the test dog slammed the triple...then 4 out of the first 5 dogs handled


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> asked of the Open judge " you sure you got enough test there".....after the test dog slammed the triple...then 4 out of the first 5 dogs handled


Which goes along with one of my favorites: "It's just a double"...with the same results...


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

It's said too often to quote any individual, "he/she has never done that before". 

And then I usually say, "You can't say that again". HPW


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

this was a few years ago so I cannot recall what dog exactly. But the dog had the prefix "Hardscrabble" in the reg. name. A girl named Ann (little past the girl stage by the way) who had a voice that carried well and just weren't a talk quiet type of person was reading aloud the catalog to nobody in particular. Maybe just liked the sound of her own voice. She gets to the hardscrabble name and asks, again to nobody in particular "What is this, were all the good names already taken?" And the handler was in the holding blind ready to run! I tell ya, if looks could kill! It was very funny. While I have not seen her at tests for a very long time. (handler she was married to washed her out) I can close my eyes and hear the voice clear as I can hear my fingers hit this keyboard.
.


----------



## torrentduck (Jul 27, 2009)

"I think that dog is a rescue?"

A dual use phrase for sure ---I've heard it said to either give extra notification for how well the dog was doing or to explain why it wasn't doing well.


----------



## mcpoland (Apr 26, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Heard by my wife in the gallery once at a National... "Who is that idiot that just threw the flyer, when he wasn't supposed to throw yet?"
> 
> The idiot was me!... and I was busy at that moment chasing the flyer around the field


The look on gunner John Parrot's face was priceless as the bird left your hand. It was even better as you romped around the field after the duck! In your defense you did round up the bird faster then some of the dogs!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

another gem, not from the gallery but during set up of an AKC master hunt test with an apprentice judge. Apprentice asked with innocent and wanting to learn tone of voice why the marks were placed in the spots they were in. The senior of the two judges replied, "That is where they were last time I ran here". Co-judge asks him "Did you end up qualifying that day?" senior judge replies "Nope, no way my dog could do this test!"
　
.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm running a Qual 1st series with my Golden and my wife is in the gallery next to a lady she did not know. The lady and my wife struck up a conversation and as I was going to the line she commented how she would _love_ to have a Golden but her husband just detested the breed. His family had one as a kid and the dog was worthless and he had never seen a decent one and there would not be one in their house!!

That evening at the motel, we encountered a couple in the lobby and my wife and the other lady exchanged greetings. I asked later, "who was that?" and she said, "that was the lady I told you about whose husband hates Goldens".

"Outstanding" I said. "Her husband is the judge!".

Finished the next day with a placement, so I give the judge credit for not letting his bias influence his judgment, but I didn't sleep real well that night. 

JS


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

My dog had just finished running his marks and just had to honor. Marks go down and the working dog is sent on the first mark. My dog takes off after it. He knocks down the working dog and all you see is a cloud of dust and brown legs flying through the air. An apprentice judge says loud enough for everyone to hear. "That dog ought to be running NASCAR! He sure has the bumping and grinding part down pat!" Everyone cracked up laughing. even though I was totally embarrased I had to laugh at that also.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Gallery at hunt test : 1st Person "Would you sit down you are blocking my view!" Person #2 "Yes, as soon as you get out of my chair.."


At hunt test(junior)..."You can't use that many decoys its not fair to the dog"


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

At a master test, after that handlers heard the judge tell how the test was set-up, a particular handler said, "My dog can't do that!" And, you know, he was right! 

BHB


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Why isn't that handler wearing camo?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

a popular pro had just done a difficult blind with three whistles and got a fairly good ovation from the gallery for a job well done...the next handler with a young 2 yr old dog proceeds to one whistle the blind to a silent hush from the crowd...a nearby friend, who was the only one clapping, loudly admonishes the crowd by saying"...you people don't know what good dog work is because you just saw it...."

or this one from none other than ABIII after having not seen a friend for a number of years,yells for all in the gallery to hear "....hey______ are you still sleeping with ______..."


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

This one I could not make up. Dog on the line, handler calls for the bird, a handler in the gallery wants to show a bud his new ring tone. YEP GUN FIRE. I got mad and told him to shut it off or they will find it in the water series.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I came to the line at a finished test one day, and as i passed the gallery, there was a person sitting there with an "AINT" bag over their head!

Found out later, it was Mrs Gooser.

She says I,s a circus act!:razz:


Gooser


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Standing in the gallery with a friend and her husband, neither are dog folks. Big black lab comes to the line. Hot day, nothing tucked up very high, and the dog was rather well endowed. There's one of those momentary pauses in the gallery chatter, and she says, loud enough for not just the gallery but the judges and handler to hear: "Wow! Look at the balls on that one!"


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Sharon Potter said:


> Standing in the gallery with a friend and her husband, neither are dog folks. Big black lab comes to the line. Hot day, nothing tucked up very high, and the dog was rather well endowed. There's one of those momentary pauses in the gallery chatter, and she says, loud enough for not just the gallery but the judges and handler to hear: "Wow! Look at the balls on that one!"


And let me guess Sharon.......you thought she was talking about my dog


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Here in Texas at a junior hunt test. " OMG!! They have a flyer in the junior??? My dog has never even picked up a freshly killed bird much less a cripple,, I'm screwed"

And yet another in regards to junior and flyers. "How can they do that? What if my bird lands outside the fall area?"

Angie


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

..."my dog can _easily_ pass field trials, she has tons of drive, LOVES birds, and we have been training for 6 hours a day for the last two weekends".....closely followed by ...."here fido, fido, here!!! Come here baby, here fido. Could someone please help me catch my dog???!!! " This was at an HRC STARTED test. The dog bolted at the sound of a popper, after being spooky with other people on the way to the line. 

..."_____ ! Wait! You have the wrong dog!!!! _____! Wait!!!! You want this one!!!" As the dutiful wife is running to the line with a different yellow dog, the one the handler should have been running. The one he had had already run....but I guess all yellow dogs look alike! 

" AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" As the 110lb black lab with no manners is dragging it's handler down the slope towards the water and the decoys. I'm not positive, but I think someone tried to help out (in the worst way of course) by throwing a stick into the water so that the dog would leave the dekes alone. 

"NO!! Not that way!!!" Quickly followed by "damn dog!!" Heard on the line at an HRC puppy stake, spoken by a certain 3 yr old who's dog was wanting to run the bank on the return. Not exactly sure where he may have heard that before


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Fun thread!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

to further prove you never know who you are standing next to in gallery...two ladies were watching the awards being given out at a trial and as the young man was getting his first place ribbon/trophy, one woman said to the other ..."that's the young man who turned down ____dollars for his dog, can you believe anyone would be that foolish to pay that much for a dog ? " ...the second lady turned and said " I told my husband that very thing when he made the offer last week"


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Courtesy of a very successful amateur handler, judge, and now friend of mine, who was judging my first (and very unsuccessful) field trial: 
"Well, he certainly is a _handsome _dog..."


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

From a judge I love so very dearly,,, "Angie that is one fine dog,,, Just not today, see you next weekend." LOL

She can always make any handler laugh no matter what....

Angie


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

During an upland test while the Handler is trying to get the dog to deliever to hand. The dog has all but swallowed the bird at this point. "..If I touch my dog won't I get disqualified

Before hunt test a male dog was running around and caught his "hook" on a barb wire fence not bad but it was bleeding a bit. me "maybe you should suck the posion out. Owner I think I will have to let the old boy die first  

Sometimes I lack the fliter


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Brian Courser said:


> During an upland test while the Handler is trying to get the dog to deliever to hand. The dog has all but swallowed the bird at this point. "..If I touch my dog won't I get disqualified
> 
> Before hunt test a male dog was running around and caught his "hook" on a barb wire fence not bad but it was bleeding a bit. me "maybe you should suck the posion out. Owner I think I will have to let the old boy die first
> 
> Sometimes I lack the fliter


 
Haha those are funny. Great thread John!


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Judge at ribbon presentation, "We witnessed a transformation on this dog in the field, she left the line as Sweety and returned as Here Damnit" Bill


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

What in the world is she doing here with that little show dog?
.


----------



## Pete_Oregon (Nov 9, 2009)

Master 'A' was switching with 'B' on a fairly meaty test with an honor.

'A' group finished first and arrived at the 'B'' site where a handler from 'A' asks the 'B' gallery "Are many dogs breaking on the honor?".

Gallery guy: "Not really. Most of them have been on lead."


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

"Is that a golden Lab?"


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

A comment about nervousness..."Look his ass is sucking his jeans in."


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

At a JR: "If my dog swims on the first mark, does he have to swim on the second one?"


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Dog blinks bird. Bird is brought in for judges to have a look at. Nothing wrong with duck.

Handler says "It has blood on it. My dog has never picked up a duck with blood on it."

Heard at a dog show when we were wetting down our dogs with a hose 'cause it was over 100 degrees out.
"Golden's are water-dogs :shock::shock: , you know,so showing them wet should be fine"


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Which one of those stupid idiots set up a damn, into the wind bank running test for Started dogs? The gallery broke into applause.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

I heard this one in May at a Master while running a land blind!

"Attaboy Ace, I love a dog who tracks well on blinds!"


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Cleo, I think I know the answer to your question!!!!!


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

At an Upland, as yellow dog walking away from the gallery to the line a lady noticed and said " Boy that dog has a huge @?$ hole. By the time anyone looked the dog was sitting at heal. As they proceeded his tail was rather limp so we had to wait for him to return past the gallery as a happy dogs do, strutting and showing his stuff. Almost looked shaved back there. Didn't affect his hunt that I could tell.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Judging a Master land blind.The handler turns and asked me "Do you know where my dog is?":shock:
Sue


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

This wasn't at a test but at a dove hunt many years ago. I was having a terrible morning. Couldn't hit a bull in the arse with a bass fiddle. After about the forth "No bird!", a voice from the other side of the tree row said "That dog needs to find someone to take him huntin".


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

At a Senior test several yrs ago a guy was running a dog that missed a 75 yrd mark but was still going at about 200 and dog won't stop on whistle and goes over a hill Handler yells as loud as he can RUN FOREST RUN! then goes gets in his truck to run him down.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

At a test I was judging the dog broke, the handler yelled that infamous four letter word. All I could say was "Now that's an interesting name for a dog"


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

At a master test... dog was in the middle of the blind when the entire gallery is startled by a scream followed by the word "SNAKE!" My (female) friend who was coming to the holding blind was standing on one foot, dog clamped close to her side, hand over her mouth as she realized she had screamed during someone's blind. Turned out to be a bull snake, but we forgave her  When the handler and dog finished their blind and left the line, they thanked her profusely for the diversion.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a very big lab that tips the scales at 90#. He has always been in the receiving end of jokes on how big his testicles are. The classic was when someone was looking at him, and said, "Boy, I sure wouldn't want balls that big." To which I said, "I never will look at you again in the same way. You have now just told us that his balls are bigger than yours!"


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

At a junior test w/an angle entry water mark, one of the judges said "We don't care if your dog runs the bank and then gets in the water and swims to the bird." One of the Jr handlers yelled out "maybe you don't care, but most of us sure as hell do!" The test was changed.


----------



## treecejc (Feb 10, 2011)

I was running my first hunt test a few weeks back. It was just a puppy stake at the hunt test in East TN. My girlfriend was in the gallery filming Chance and me. My pup did really good...he took first place, except for halfway back on the second mark, he decided there was no better time than the present to pop a squat. In the meantime, another lady that was standing by my girlfriend said "he must be a pro cause any other dog I seen do that always does good!"  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ko1Uaqe4iw


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

This is some funny stuff. I've had some great visuals in my head from some of these responding posts.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

treecejc said:


> I was running my first hunt test a few weeks back. It was just a puppy stake at the hunt test in East TN. My girlfriend was in the gallery filming Chance and me. My pup did really good...he took first place, except for halfway back on the second mark, he decided there was no better time than the present to pop a squat. In the meantime, another lady that was standing by my girlfriend said "he must be a pro cause any other dog I seen do that always does good!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ko1Uaqe4iw


I was at a hunt test and my dog popped a squat in the holding blind. Had to clean it up real quick. We then proceeded to fail that water test.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Years ago at a Finished water test with a bucket on the bank and one of the judges says "We want your dog to sit on your right side. Pretend your in a blind and the dog platform is the right side of the blind." One handler replied with "Pretend my dog is on the right."

Janet


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Judging a Master land blind.The handler turns and asked me "Do you know where my dog is?":shock:
> Sue


Not a good sign.

I have had a judge ask me if I knew where my dog was. The marks - all three- were thrown over a berm and you could not see the dog pick up any of the birds. Nor did you know which one they got - the marks were tight. So I said "yes, my dog is in the field doing a wonderful job hunting and will be back in a minute with the bird". Judge asks - "which one?" I say - "the one she was going after."

She picked em all up clean - i have no idea of the order. And, neither did the judges. 

As the owner/handler of Chessies I can't count how many times I have heard from the gallery - "Boy that Labs got a funny coat?" 

But the best is when I was running Blitz - my 75# GOLDEN in Canada and someone asked if he was a Toller. I said, "no, he's a golden". Guy says - "little small for a golden" and I say "really big for a Toller".

Fun Thread


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

Carol, 

You beat me to it. I have a very dark red golden. I was running my third test ever, an HRC Started test. I was walking across the parking area toward the first holding blind when a lady in a lawn chair asked, "Is that an Irish Setter?" 

I answered, "No, he's a Golden Retriever."

"No," she says, "I'm pretty sure that's an Irish Setter."

I was new to this game and pretty flabbergasted, so I didn't have the wherewithal to tell her she should probably take it up with the UKC, AKC, Breeder, and owner so they would all know that all of their paperwork was wrong and that her expert opinion had dubbed him another breed!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Carol Cassity said:


> Not a good sign.
> 
> I have had a judge ask me if I knew where my dog was. The marks - all three- were thrown over a berm and you could not see the dog pick up any of the birds. Nor did you know which one they got - the marks were tight. So I said "yes, my dog is in the field doing a wonderful job hunting and will be back in a minute with the bird". Judge asks - "which one?" I say - "the one she was going after."
> 
> She picked em all up clean - i have no idea of the order. And, neither did the judges.


I was running an AM at madison I believe, took 4th with Honor a couple of years ago? Everyone believed I sent him for the short retired, but Honor's Idea of Selection (Rorem got the name wrong) was to go long. We then came back and picked up the short retired. The judges and folks in the gallery asked me which one I had sent him for second, after the flyer go-bird. I replied: "the one he picked up." It remains a secret between Honor and I which one I really sent him for.


----------



## Doug Kennedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I was running a young senior dog on a blind. He kept blowing me off on the sit whistle. I asked the judge if he had a whistle with him because mine wasn't apparently working.......following up with a "No,here"
He said he didn't think his would of worked either...


----------



## rms0528 (Aug 29, 2009)

At a Derby a couple years ago in the 4th series. The memory bird was 350 yard retrieve with 4-5 angle entry/exits. Most of the handlers were very disgusted by the series and griped quitely in the gallery. A pro, who wasn't running the Derby, came over, took one look at the test and said loudly for all to hear including the judges, "Holy Cow! Even my best Open dogs can't do that!" The dog that did the best job had 2 black birds get up and lead him along the correct line on a couple of the middle water exits until he caught sight of the gunner. 

At an owner/handler Q, as my little golden female sped away from the line, the judge whispers, "Man, I'd love to have a golden that covers ground like that!" A minute later, when her speed took her out of the test on a big hunt I answered, "If you're serious, I'll sell you a pup when I breed her" He never called me about a pup when I bred her.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that the test? I guess I will run my dog no choice but run what I brought and run what they set up. I think I have heard everything but ya know its not.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Okay - not field trial or hunt test gallery. But, this was a comment made from my mom (86 years old) when I hosted a puppy party at my house not too long ago. So, it is a puppy party gallery comment. 

She knew that Dasher was a Toller and Bubba was a Boykin and, of course, Paytah, my puppy, was a Chessie. And then Emma came in:

Mom: "Carol, who is that"
Me: "That's Emma"
Mom: "What kind of dog is she?"
Me: "That's a black lab, Mom"

Minority heavy training group regards,


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I was running a Senior dog on a blind and after sitting her about 15 ft from the bird she would not look at me but was staring in the direction on the bird. It was kind of sandy/gravel at the line so I scuffed my right leg in the sand/gravel to get her attention. Out of the corner of her eye she must have seen the movement to the right and went straight to the bird. Judge says " thats the first leg cast I have ever seen" We passed


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Years ago Daisy ran her first HRC Seasoned test. She has always been almost "over the top" in tests. The water double was simple and very wide. When the memory went down on the right she was a foot too far ahead to push her to the "go bird" on the left. She was so intensely locked on the memory she never moved.....except for the incessant quivering. 

Reluctantly, I sent her for what should have been the memory. Meanwhile I was planning the strategy for that second mark. My pro friend told me what to do when the dog doesn't see a fall. Of course they need to be familiar with go as sent expectations, so I bent over real close, softly growled "good girl, that's it, gooooodd" and repeated "goooood" again. I leaned forward some more and waited for her to tilt a bit. She believed me and I said "Daisy!" She flew into the water and went right to the mark. It was just barely visible in the slop as she lined it. When she was returning, I recall giving Brian a mental "Hey, that worked."  

When Daisy gave me the duck, the judge sternly looked me in the eyes and stated, "You know she didn't mark that bird." The gallery was right behind the judges and they all leaned forward ready for the exchange. I gave my best cheshire grin and said, "Judge, she's got real good peripheral vision." The other judge said, "I thought you were going to send her on back". I replied, "No need to do that" with a chuckle. By now the lead judge was laughing and knew where this was going as he said, "Well, we can't prove she didn't see that mark, but we do know what you will be working on come Monday's training." With that the gallery lost it and we all had a good laugh. She passed.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

Just thought of another. I once drove all the way from Michigan to Central Kentucky's Upland hunt test. They were holding an 8 test weekend (four tests Saturday, four on Sunday, same grounds!) right on the Kentucky, Tennessee state lines. I had more than 10 hours into the drive as I went on Friday to my parents' house in central Tennessee, then got up early and drove 4 1/2 hours back up and west to the test on Saturday morning. After arriving and checking in, I waited quite a while for my turn to run my first test and when our turn finally arrived, it was snowing sideways, and about 15 degrees out! I hadn't packed for the weather (after all, I was headed "down south"!), so I had been hiding in the car all morning. Needless to say, everything was pretty miserable. 

Anyway, we walk to the line from the last holding blind and the test is a little (25 yd) hand thrown walk-up bird in one sorghum field, then proceed to the next field (50 or so yard farther west) to begin your quartering/flushing test. I picked up the shotgun, loaded the popper, took four steps, got the "There goes one" from the judge and fired my gun. Dog sat, still as a statue. I looked down, made sure he was where he was supposed to be and looking at the bird, then sent him on his name. 

Before I could rack the shell out and make the gun safe, he was 75 yd away and still headed south! He proceeded to over run that little walk-up bird, blow off four whistles as loud as I could blow them, ignore me yelling his name, then, just when I thought he might cross the horizon out of sight, he makes a big swing to the west and starts coming in. I thought, well, maybe I can still handle him to this walk-up (or at least get him back!). Just as I did, he swings out again and proceeds to flush the first planted bird at a distance of at least 125 yd from where I am still standing holding the shotgun with my jaw on the ground! Not to leave well enough alone, he continues down the field and manages to flush the second planted bird, as well. 

It's at this point that the judge taps me on the shoulder and very politely says, "Well, sir, at this point, I think we're going to have to fail your dog, today."

Really? Are you sure? One of the funniest lines I've ever heard!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

We were running a Master test some years ago. I was in "A" group, but most of my friends were in "B" group. 

After we ran our first series in A, I decided to make the short drive over to B and say hi to my friends. I'd been hearing the B test was "out of the ordinary" (to put it nicely)

I pulled up, got out of my truck and there was a guy getting a snack out of his ice chest. We started talking as we made our way down the path to the test. I asked what the set-up was and he told me it was an around the horn trip with an out of order flyer and a blind. I walked up and saw it was extremely tight, with a bird and the flyer pinched into a patch of high cover. Unsafe and you couldn't even see if the dog picked up the correct bird. The dogs were out of sight most of the time. Basically, it was a hunt'em up. I couldn't see how it got approved. 

I took one look and blurted out, "Who set-up this mess?" just in time to see him pick up his book and walk forward to his chair


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Without all the gory details, Elvis was having a particularly interesting performance at a SH test.

After he finally got back to heel the judge who will remain nameless (Jimmy-O) said, and I quote,* "that was freakin' awesome dude!!!"*
(Jimmy is a good friend and a top shelf guy all the way)

I was proud!!

As we walked up the hill several people in the gallery also proclaimed the awesomeness of what they had just seen.

It was a fail, but a remembered fail!!

(no one ever said he was "freakin' awesome" on a pass;-))


*RK*


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

Was running a blind in a senior test. Had just blown the sit whistle, my dog sat and looked at the gallery. Then I heard my husband talking rather loudly as to why we decided to go with a chocolate Labrador. I told the judge as soon as my husband finishes his story telling in the gallery I'm sure my dog will look at me. He really is getting to her favorite part. Luckily he finished and she turned back to me and I was able to give her a final cast to the bird. 

Terri


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

Running a very hot black lab female out of Trieven Thunderhead in the derby a long time ago. She blew way past the go-bird on a land double, and spent 3-4 long minutes covering several acres of ground at top speed. The judge steps up and says, “better pick her up before she turns 2”.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Too many unprintable gallery comments, :-0 but...

Running a NAHRA forever ago up in Maine. Saco River club when Jack Kenney was still around. Miss you Jack!

Paul Young was running Daisy who, by that time, was quite deaf, but if he gave her a line she would hold it no matter what was in the way and she was a very consistent dog despite her age and deafness. The water blind was long and bird was planted on a point of land. Paul sent Daisy and she was just feet from the bird, but couldn't hear the whistle. She crossed the point and just kept swimming. Paul said she wouldn't come back without a bird, so out went (I think Jim Person, but I don't remember) someone in a canoe w/ a bird to get her back. For an old dog, swimming was not a problem and she was motoring. It actually brought tears to your eyes that she was going to go as far as she had to go to get that bird. She had to be 400 yards by the time Jim caught up with her. Someone in the gallery said that she was headed to Canada on a beer run. 

M


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I was running my current pup in a Junior test when he had just turned 12 months. He is still wound tight but was more so at that time. He did his usual hitting the water like the Six Flags log flume. When he got back, one of the judges said "You don't see many good looking Goldens." I said "Thanks." The judge then (jokingly) said "Know anybody who's got one?"


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

New, very nervous handler standing behind a truck waiting to go to the line with his dog. Marshal with a perfect straight face " Don't forget to tuck your pants into your boots before you go up there."

Handler complies. 30 seconds of contemplation (nervous) on the handler's face followed by "Why?"

"that way, when you pee yourself on the line, it won't get out and get the line all muddy!"

'bout hurt myself.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 21, 2009)

Heard a judge comment to the handler as they walked to the line ( NICE LEGS ) Handler said thanks, Judge quickly said no ( I was talking about your dog.)


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

A DAH was trying to put his dog on a stake about 3 feet up a bank on water blind during a seasoned test. Handler didn't realize the bird was put on the water's edge and blew a sit whistle just as the dog was starting to pick up the bird. Dog looked over his shoulder and looked back down at the bird repeatedly instead of squaring to the handler. About that time, the judge whispered to the handler, "Son, the dog needs to pick up that duck, not hatch it. Let him pick that bird up."

I was just happy he stopped.


----------



## Matthew Hambright (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Thread!


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

At an AKC Master test, with an out of order flyer, the first dog was brought to the line. They threw the long memory bird, then the shooters whiffed 6 shots at the flyer, which flew a short distance and landed about 40 yards away from the flyer station. The go-bird was then thrown and the Judge called the dog's number.

The Handler turned to the Judge, and said something along the lines of "Don't I get a no-bird?". The Judge asked "what for?" and a voice from the gallery said "THAT BIRD ONLY LANDED BECAUSE IT WAS TIRED!!!"


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

NAHRA test years ago in Maine. It had been raining A LOT! Anyway one of the marks in started you had to sort of deal with a bit of water on your way to the line. I choose to wear my waders as the water was well over my field boots. A friend of mine had large chocolate dog name Mousse, I offered her my waders before she ran only because of the depth of water, she declined them....  
She is heading to the line and I had told her there is a "hole" that you will step into before the line that is full of water....  So here she comes with Mousse, not the best behaved boy when he wanted a bird.....so he pulls her to the line and down she goes face plant in the muddy water and out of her mouth comes these lovely words.."F_ _ k Mousse!" She turns to the two judges, Jim Persons and Bill Armstrong and says "I am sorry do I loose points for that outburst." And they reply "Hell no you just got extra points. "  
I laughed so much as she was wringing out her socks.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Not a retriever test but I was watching a JH at a pointing dog test and this guys young GSP pointed a bird and on the flush chased the bird to parts unknown. after a couple minutes the judge looked at the kid and said "you gona call your dog back?" handler looked the judge in the face and said "He wont listen anyhow, And if i dont give him a command he cant ignore it, and you cant dock me on trainability.." Gallery applauded, Judge bout fell off his horse laughing. The dog got the pass.
Jim


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

At a Grand years ago a friend of mine was running her female and when she went to move to the Honor bucket her dog attached herself to her leg and began humping her. She didn't know what to do other than begin walking towards the honor bucket and her dog went with her clinging to her leg the entire way. She sat down as did her dog. Her dog repeated her actions as she went to leave the line. She walked away dragging a humping dog along with every step until she reached the point that she could put her on lead.

I was so embarrassed for her and as she came up to me, she held out the end of her lead and said in a very clear voice, "Here, I am never going running your dog for you again!"

Wish I could think that quickly.

Janet


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

What a great thread!!


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

One more...

Couple of years ago I was judging an upland. At the time my two females were in ripe roaring heat and I felt sorry for the boys who were going crazy. Loaded them into the trailer and off we went.

Later in the morning we needed a bye dog to do a walk up, I run back and grab the mongrel in the avatar. On the way back to put him up an old guy yells from the gallery "Djue breed that dog?" Just as he did the rotten cur starts humping my leg AND won't let go. 

"Whaddya Think?" as I dragged my left leg with the offending mutt still happily having his way "Usually get the girl dogs to do this though!"


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I made the mistake of wearing shorts and forgetting my rain paints for a spring test in Georgia. During the first series, the skies opened up and it rained like crazy on all that Georgia red clay. Being that my pup was a complete hellion at the time, I ended up with quite a bit of that red clay mud all over me, especially my legs. After I sent my dog, one of the judges said, "Have you re-thought the whole wearing shorts in mud?" I said "Are you kidding me? This is ******* sunless tanning."


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> At a Grand years ago a friend of mine was running her female and when she went to move to the Honor bucket her dog attached herself to her leg and began humping her. She didn't know what to do other than begin walking towards the honor bucket and her dog went with her clinging to her leg the entire way. She sat down as did her dog. Her dog repeated her actions as she went to leave the line. She walked away dragging a humping dog along with every step until she reached the point that she could put her on lead.
> 
> I was so embarrassed for her and as she came up to me, she held out the end of her lead and said in a very clear voice, "Here, I am never going running your dog for you again!"
> 
> ...


Now that right there is funny - I can just see it.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

That woman was BRAVE! I would not have done that to Janet, of all people.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

At this past NRC in Vicksburg my dad, who has been out of the game for sometime, is standing in the gallery after his shift marshaling and Kippy Swingle walks up next to him announcing to the crowd "I need to stand next to someone who has won a national" my dad replies, "lady you don't want to stand next to me, I had trouble in the derby"


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Carol,

You should have seen the judges faces. They were trying so hard not to laugh but that was impossible.


Bill,

Her dog is a yellow and a female so anybody who knows me knew that wasn't my dog and I told her so. Wrong color and sex.

Janet


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the strory of my young dogs first JH ribbon. Trust me there are gallery comments near the end.;-)
We had made it to water, the first water retrieve was a straight forward 80-85 yard swim to pick up the duck and come back to mama. The second and last retrieve was in the middle of a bunch of lily pads. After the duck hit the water and made a splash I couldn't even see where it was. So, I sent Bang in the direction of the splash. She swam out and got tangled in the lily pads and did a 360 to get out of them which is when she lost her mark. She got up on shore and hunted around, got back in the water then back on shore. She started to head back to the old fall and I made sure that was what she was doing and I gave her a whistle sit. I gave her an over cast to get her back in the area of the duck. Mind you I couldn't see where exactly the duck was. I was just hoping and praying that she would be able to see it or get a good nose full of it once I got her over there. So she swam back into the lily pads (what a good girl!) and picked up what appeared to be a couple of lily pads and started swimming back to me. There was talk at the line like: The judge said, She wouldn't bring lily pads back would she? Which I answered, I honestly don't know! Then there was a lot of does she have it? by not only myself but the judge and the gallery. At one point I asked the gallery if they could see if she had the duck. The judge was standing right behind me and told me to stop her when she got close so that if I couldn't see the duck I could give her a back cast to get her back out there. I walked up and down the bank but no matter what vantage point I tried to gain there was only green in her mouth. When she got to about 10 feet in front of me I could see one single feather sticking out of this lily pad duck buritto that she was bringing me. She got out and delivered the bird and lily pads and everyone that was there cheered and clapped. I was so proud of my girl! Not only did she bring me the duck but she gift wrapped it too!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeannie - Loved your experience obtaining your first JH ribbon. What a good dog!


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Judge handing me a ribbon at a intermediate level hunt test.....that is the best swimming poodle I have ever seen.....
Me....you are still waiting for that day.....
(I have curlies)


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Jeannie,

What a great way to finish your first Junior test. Great memory.

Janet


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

It's funny that of all the dogs I have ran, all my stories revolve around the same dog. 

first one was when he was running junior he took off after the first water mark and did a little stumble on his water entry and hit the water at more of a downward angle and he completely dissapeared. and i mean gone, the judges and I were growing a little concerned at how long he had been under the water. finally he resurfaces and continues after the bird as if it were no big deal. the judge asked me if he had been taking scuba lessons. I asked if I got extra points for entertainment value he said "no but I'll give ya some for perserverence most young dogs probably would have wigged out after that experience"

second was the same dog at his first senior test. We had been having a little trouble with him over running marks and in the last holding blind the judge told me too wait for a white pickup in the line of view of the flyer but about 250 yards past it that was driving away. The judge said he did not want the pickup to distract the dog so we will wait. I said "he'll run that far too" . That day my dog did not make me a liar. He ran right by the flyer which was still flapping by the way every bit as far as that truck had just been. The judges response "You weren't kidding"

last one was for his senior title on the land blind I lost him behind a fairly large piece of sagebrush when I stopped him with the whistle. Instead of going to one side of the brush or the other the next thing I see is his head looking over the very tall clump of sagebrush, he was standing on his back legs looking for his cast. I quickly gave the cast which he took perfectly.
One judge says to the other "Did you see that? damdest thing I ever saw!"


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

young dog at a JH test .Flyer very much alive, dog runs up to it and won't pick it up .Runs back to the first mark ,comes back to the flyer.By this time the duck is dead ,he makes the retrieve.
Judge says to me"I guess you know what to work on this week".
I reply- "yeah ,teaching the gunners how to shoot"


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Speaking of dogs that look for casts. The coolest thing I ever saw was when Iwas down in the St. Louis area. I was training with some Goldens friends before the National Spes. F.T.
We were training in a field that had big round bales in it. We were doing land blinds.
Bill and Mary Glen had a neat little red dog right out of the Derby he was training.
While running these land blinds, Bill blew the whistle to stop his dog. By the time the sound had reached him, he was past this big bale.
Darn dog jumped up on top of the bale to see him.
Darnist thing that I ever saw. Wish I would have had my camera out that day.
FC/AFC Mioak's Smokin Zeke was his name.2X Double header winner. Awesome marking dog. He was a machine. Loved watching him work.
Sue


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Jeannie

What a great story!!

Gooser


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

When my 5yo CBR was running JH test the morning started out very slow. Not a whole lot of drive in the dog for the land series but he got both marks and delivered to hand. the afternoon was water. first mark (if the dog took the line) was a land water land water land with a water cheat on the end in a creek running full. My pup took the line almost clearing the creek at both entries. and then came straight back (only two others did this) then ran hard out to the second mark and stepped on it. as he returned the Judges asked "What did you give that dog at lunch time?"


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I was running a master test and it was a very cheaty water marks. My dog took the water to and from the mark. The marshall commented wow she even took the water on the way back. The judge then says we judged this dog a couple times she is a nice dog. We just hope the handler doesn't screw her up. They were right. 

Another time I was running my male in a gun dog competition and there were some dogs there that were qaa, mh, a fc and a afc. My dog was only 2 years old. When I went to the line my girlfriend heard someone in the croud say this dog is only a junior hunter. Well my junior hunter was a finalist and neither the fc or afc got out of the first series


----------

